# Atv shock rebuilder?



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I just bought a quad to use for fishing and hunting. I got it fairly chep knowing the rear shock was blown. Prices for a new one are rather high and am wondering if there are still people around who rebuild them? Its a 1988 Kawasaki Mojave.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Yup. Sure are. If you want to go local, there's a guy in Clawson, one in Durand, and I think still one in Waterford/Pontiac area. If you want to send out, there are Hygear Suspensions and Pioneer Performance just to name a few.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah there is tech care suspension i believe in waterford. Ive heard they do good work. It will cost you like a 140 bucks or something like that. I would go on ebay and get a good used shock for like 50 bucks. Lots of times you can also mix and match shocks from other atvs.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah I am not sure what will interchange with it. There are not many on ebay right now. I am watching one......


----------

